# Cash saving account for family trust



## qldfrog (1 March 2015)

Anyone knowing where you can open a decent return saving account for a family trust (corporate trustee)

I suspect UBank does not accept application from trusts (to be confirmed: i just asked Ubank)

if anyone has been through this search before, I would appreciate their feedback


----------

